

Ask HN: A web magazine about song writing - dan_sim

I had an idea about a "web magazine" about song writing. I would interview songwriters about how they work, what they thought while composing a song, why they arranged it that way... a little bit like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci-yIVsDIdk but in text.<p>I would take snippets of a song and have it decorticated by the artist.<p>To monetize, I would sell 3$ or 5$/month to people to have access to the interviews before everyone else. Maybe put ads but not sure about this...
======
michael_dorfman
It sounds like a nice hobby, but I'm not sure it's a sound business.

Your content is going to have to be pretty stellar to be able to charge
$3-5/month, and you're going to have to have a fairly significant subscription
base if you want to cover your expenses and pay yourself (and your writers,
etc.) a decent wage.

And that's assuming, of course, you a) have easy access to some top-tier
songwriters, and b) are a great interviewer. (Many great songwriters are
notoriously difficult interviews....)

